# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Анонимный доступ в Интернет

## HPDX2300

Наткнулся на хорошую подсказку открытым текстом: 


> "...Даже если хакеров не интересует ваша ЛВС, они могут использовать вашу полосу пропускания для других незаконных целей. Входя в вашу сеть и затем выходя в Интернет, они могут осуществлять противоправные действия, не оставляя при этом своих следов. Любая атака или мошенничество, совершенные через это соединение, будут прослежены до вашей сети. Правоохранительные органы будут стучать в вашу дверь, а не в их. Такой метод станет более распространенным, когда хакеры осознают, как трудно проследить атаки, начинающиеся таким образом. Слишком мала вероятность перехвата злоумышленника из беспроводной сети, если только не применять заранее размещенное дорогостоящее триангуляционное оборудование. Незащищенные беспроводные ЛВС предлагают хакерам лучший анонимный доступ, какой только можно себе представить....."


 

```
У меня под окнами кафешка работает, они раздают незащищенный Wi-Fi. Не у всех такая лафа, но взломать защиту любого Wi-Fi можно в разумные сроки, прикрыть свою задницу можно используя чужой  Wi-Fi в качестве прокси.
```

 Brute forcing Wi-Fi Protected Setup

----------

redhat2020 (04.05.2022)

----------


## Stas21

Это подсказка для хакеров или для юзеров, которые хотят от них защиты? Недопонял..

----------


## HPDX2300

> Недопонял..


у вас проблема с чтением.
читайте ещё и ещё раз по одному предложению, пока не станет ясен смысл предложения.
без понимания смысла написанного бессмысленно задавать уточняющие вопросы.

----------

